# Amp install MKV Gti



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Im looking to install a Sub and amp in my 07 GTI, reading the DIY I had a few of my own questions. I originally planned to use a Double Din but realized that the stock radio is actually fine for me, I like it. I was wondering if someone could show me what wires I would use to connect a Line Out Converter to along with the Remote wire for the AMP?

Also, Im trying to keep everything as close to $200 as possible while still having a pretty hard hitting sub that sounds well. I was thinking a Kicker CVR 12 (400w RMS) in a sealed box with an ebay amp (also 400w RMS)... Are there any other routes to take?


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, so stock radio and amp for sub.

Easy...do you know how to get the radio out of the dash? If so, get some t-taps (need at least 4 for LOC), get a 2 cannel LOC, and either a fuse tap or additional t-taps (2).

Take radio out, don't unplug just yet. You want to splice the LOC to the front or rear speaker wires (4 wires +/- L/R) Speaker outs for the factory head are Green,Purple,Grey,White. I don't off hand remember what are L/R..F/R you can test with two safety pins and a 9 volt battery (probe with pins at the connector-touch battery to pins-listen for static POP).

Splice the T-taps to the correct wires and LOC together.

RCA to Amp

Power can be tapped from either the cigarette lighter or fuse box. I use the cigarette lighter as it is powered up with the ignition. Tap the positive wire (believe the center pin) and run to remote on to the amp.

Run Power wire from the battery to the amp and then ground wire to chassis. Be sure to sand the ground point or you will have noise. I used the lug behind the black plastic piece that runs the bottom of the hatch opening. There are 2, one near each side.

After this is done, hook up the amp. Attach speaker and go BOOM BOOM BOOM

P.S. If you want to shorten the turn on lead, use the back hatch power point (Cig lighter)


Oh yeah, forgot to add, CVR is good for bass but not very musical. Look at parts express..Dayton subs. Better quality, cheaper price. I would also go higher power for the amp than sub. With a LOC, you will not have a very hot signal to the amp. You want more headroom due to this.

I am running 200 watts to a JL 10 in my GTI but it is getting 6.5 volts from my LOC/LLC and it sound fantastic.


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, thanks; Ill give it all a try as soon as I get everything in. Why not disconnect the wiring harness? Also say the sub is 800w Peak, 400w RMS. I should get something like a 1000W peak 500w RMS or maybe even more because isnt that what the gain is for on the LOC? To adjust to the point where youre getting everything out of the converter without having sound distorted? Also, if the amp has a high input in it. Would it be better to still use the LOC or just run wires from the stock headunit all the way back to the amp?


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, LOC's have a gain but they are not really a high voltage device. If the amp has high level in, go that route. It will remove a potential source of unwanted noise. Your theoretical sub/amp combo is fine. Don't fret the small stuff. Hook that bad boy up and see how it sounds.


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

I noticed today that if you turn the bass up too much the system seems to autocorrect the bass to the point where it doesnt sound like ****. Will this have an effect the sub?


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Bump for the last question ^^, wanting to order everything tonight.


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Do I need to get a 40w LOC or an 80w Line out converter?


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

Sory, off the forum for a while. 40 watt will work. 

The auto adjust that you are referring to is the built in "soft clipping" in the radio. You can turn it off, but you need a VAGCOM to do it.


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, I already ordered the sub and box. Having a hard time finding a 40w LOC. Ill order the converter along with the amp and wiring kit and hopefully get it all installed on a saturday.


----------



## UCK (Sep 23, 2008)

Im having a hard time finding a 40w adjustable converter. Is there anything wrong with using an 80 watt one?


----------

